# New DVD burner not showing up in /dev

## ck42

It's there, really.   :Laughing: 

```
dmesg | grep DVD

hdc: ASUS CD-S520/A4, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
```

But in /dev/cdroms, there's only cdrom0 which is my regular CDROM drive.

This new drive should come up as cdrom1, right?

There's no SCSI emulation or SCSI CDROM support in the kernel....if it matters.  Running 2.6.9-rc1-love1

What am I missing here?

----------

## wpoely86

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hdc: ASUS CD-S520/A4, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> 
> hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> ...

 

Why don't you use /dev/hdd ?

You can make a link to /dev/cdrom/cdrom1

Do you use udev or devfsd ?

----------

## ck42

Because:

```
la /dev/hd*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 32 Sep 19 00:51 /dev/hda -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 33 Sep 19 00:51 /dev/hda1 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 33 Sep 19 00:51 /dev/hda2 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 33 Sep 19 00:51 /dev/hda3 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 Sep 19 00:51 /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd
```

it's not there.   :Shocked: 

I use devfsd.

----------

## wpoely86

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> Because:
> 
> ```
> la /dev/hd*
> 
> ...

 

Well, the kernel seems OK. So i think the problem lays with

devfsd.  I recommend that you upgrade to udev ?

Maybe that will solve the problem. Ofcourse, can you try

to create the devices yourself, but i don't know if that will work:

```

# mknod /dev/hdd b 22 64

```

----------

## c0bblers

The first thing I'd do is DEFINATELY upgrade to udev, especially if manually creating the device works properly.  Devfs is old, bloated and no longer developed.  Also you can try looking through /sys/block, and see if your drive is listed in there.  If it is then udev should create devices for it.

Cheers,

James

----------

## ck42

Installed udev.  rebooted.  /dev dir still doesn't show hdd or dvd or /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

BUT.....there is a /sys/block/hdd .  Sitll haven't finished up on reading how udev is suppose to operate so excuse me ignorance on this topic.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Am I suppose to creatte an /dev/hdd and symlink it to /sys/block/hdd or something?

What should udev be creating?

----------

## ck42

Ok...did some more reading.

Still not sure if something is not kosher here with the /dev/cdrom1 being missing.

----------

## Gentree

try 

```
ls /proc/scsi

ls /proc/scsi/sg/devices

cat /proc/scsi/sg/devices

```

I've seen a thread where an ide device was there at boot and then disappeared and I thought it was to do with it being loaded as SCSI later. 

HTH

 :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

```
cat /proc/scsi/sg/devices

0       0       0       0       0       1       1       0       1
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Gentree

OK so nothing is getting in as SCSI. Just checking.

Sorry I cant find that post. I've even scanned all my replies but nothing rings a bell, it was about 6mth back so I'm a bit vague about it .

Pls post if you get any further.

I keep scratching head.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wpoely86

Post your complete dmesg.

Maybe that will tell us something.

----------

## ck42

Here ya go   :Smile: 

```
dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-rc1-love1 (root@Gentoobox) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #7 Sun Sep 19 21:35:22 EDT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f6ba0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff79c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 ro gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2204.851 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514084k/524224k available (3125k kernel code, 9632k reserved, 891k data, 448k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4358.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=2179072)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Unknown CPU Typ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC INTIN2

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... failed.

...trying to set up timer as ExtINT IRQ... works.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb420, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCE] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xb00fbf00

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xbf30, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 13 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 13 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

get_random_bytes called before random driver initialization

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e870

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00ce8b5, set palette = b00ce93a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4096

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v6.0.0, coda@cs.cmu.edu

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.17 [Flags: R/W].

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using cfq io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.28.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c00 bound to 0000:00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS CD-S520/A4, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.54

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD080E080 ctl 0xD080E08A bmdma 0xD080E000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD080E0C0 ctl 0xD080E0CA bmdma 0xD080E008 irq 18

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:7fea 84:4023 85:74e8 86:3c02 87:4023 88:003f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 160836480 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: HDS722580VLSA80   Rev: V32O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 332 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 448k freed

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xef

hdc: CHECK for good STATUS

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, pci mem d19d8000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, pci mem d19de000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci1394: $Rev: 1226 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[e8003000-e80037ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000000508dfc24bf]

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

hdc: CHECK for good STATUS

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode
```

----------

## sdaffis

What's the output of:

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

?  :Smile: 

----------

## ck42

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.9-rc1-love1

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ASUS    ' 'CD-S520/A4      ' '1.2 ' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *
```

----------

## Gentree

```
Probing IDE interface ide0... 

hda: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive 

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14 

Probing IDE interface ide1... 

hdc: ASUS CD-S520/A4, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 

hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 

Probing IDE interface ide2... 

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe ! 

Probing IDE interface ide3... 

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe ! 

Probing IDE interface ide4... 

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe ! 

Probing IDE interface ide5... 

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe ! 

hda: max request size: 128KiB 

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133) 

hda: cache flushes supported 

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33) 

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33) 

```

OK so far

```

hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 

hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 

ide: failed opcode was: 0xef 

hdc: CHECK for good STATUS

....

hdc: CHECK for good STATUS

```

This may be something , are hda and hdc working normally once you log in?

We no long talk of hdd at this point. Suspicious silence.

How does all this look if you boot without the DVD?

----------

## sdaffis

I'm sorry but I have to ask this:

Is the cable OK?

----------

## ck42

Well....considering that if I put a LiveCD in the DVD-drive and set the BIOS to boot from CDROM, and it boots....I'd have to guess that the physcial connections are good to go.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sdaffis

Crap! Would be an easy fix otherwise  :Smile: 

You don't happen to have a kernel 2.6.7 installed since 2.6.8 had some funky problems with ATAPI/SCSI?

----------

## ck42

No...in fact, I just yesterday deleted the source and Image for my only 2.6.7 kernel    :Sad: 

----------

## Gentree

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> Well....considering that if I put a LiveCD in the DVD-drive and set the BIOS to boot from CDROM, and it boots....I'd have to guess that the physcial connections are good to go.  

 

OK, how does that drive show up if your liveCD from actual CD drive ?

That may give you a clue from the other kernel.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> No...in fact, I just yesterday deleted the source and Image for my only 2.6.7 kernel   

 

...always the way !

If it helps I use 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 with similar udev and devfs mix and its perfect , but I use hdd=ide-scsi for my DVD .

 :Cool: 

PS just found this in the kenel that clearly related to you error on hda:

```
 CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:                                              x  

  x                                                                         x  

  x If you get this error, try to say Y here:                               x  

  x                                                                         x  

  x hda: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }        x  

  x hda: set_multmode: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }                      x  

  x                                                                         x  

  x If in doubt, say N.    
```

Under Device Driver -- ATAPI /MFM/RLL ....Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

That should clean that up at least.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

OK , I just took ide-scsi out of my kernel so it is quite close to your setup now.

I have this in dmesg :

```
hda: FUJITSU MPA3035ATU, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 6835952 sectors (3500 MB), CHS=6781/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 p15 p16 p17 p18 >

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

so it think you have some  conflict on that IDE bus.

You may be making false conclusions about booting off that drive , I have no idea how the BIOS does that but it may be attributing a different irq or anything. So dont jump to conclusions on that one.

Equally you could try turning on ide-scsi and see if it clear the issue. If not I would again look at possible hardware pbs.

Now to change my kernel back!

HTH.   :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

```
Under Device Driver -- ATAPI /MFM/RLL ....Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support 

That should clean that up at least.
```

Already have that static in the kernel.

Just for grins, I swapped the drives around.  Now the NEC writer is hdc and the CDROM is hdd.

Same thing.  hdc shows up (and works) and still no hdd listed.

As for the "ide-scsi", if that's what I think it is, I don't want to enable it due to a SATA drive I have installed that is using libata and would conflict with it.

----------

## Gentree

OK so it's not the drive itself .

You're going to have to try swapping a few things around until something changes , you need more info to see where the pb lies.

Here's some ideas:

swap the master/slave jumpers for the cd and dvd, I have know a HD that was always master , despite where I put the jumper

swap the ribbon cable, maybe there's pb on the second connector.

put the DVD on a different IDE

As I suggested before, boot of you liveCD in the  CD drive and see if the DVD comes up OK.

try a different kernel. I suggest nitro4 that I indicated before. It works here and my system is similar . The lastest nitro still has a few issues to avoid that one. I was a strong fan of love for a long time but since 2.6.6-love4 , the last one by steel300, things have been less stable.

If you can do without the sata just for a test , try ide-scsi support. If that can work, its not hardware related.

I've pinpointed the part of your dmesg where you should see different output so it should be easy to see a change when it happens. After that it will probably all fall into place.

At least one of those ideas will make a difference and at least you will have an indication where to look.

Sorry I cant be more help with the info provided.

HTH

 :Cool: 

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

Are you still using devfs?  If the block device is showing in /sys (you said it was earlier) then it really SHOULD be showing in /dev as far as I know.  If you have devfs auto mount at bootup in the kernel then just emerging udev wont make your system use udev.  The best way to trial udev is to emerge udev, then add devfs=nomount to your boot options.  I believe that gentoo will prefer udev over devfs in this situation (not sure, check that there's a message about using udev in the init part of bootup).  Check the /sys/bus/hdd directory, if you have something like...

```

drwxr-xr-x  23 root root    0 Sep 23 07:43 ..

-r--r--r--   1 root root 4096 Sep 23 07:43 dev

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    0 Sep 23 07:43 device -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.1/ide1/1.1

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    0 Sep 23 07:43 queue

-r--r--r--   1 root root 4096 Sep 23 07:43 range

-r--r--r--   1 root root 4096 Sep 23 07:43 removable

-r--r--r--   1 root root 4096 Sep 23 07:43 size

-r--r--r--   1 root root 4096 Sep 23 07:43 stat

```

..and the symlink points to a real directory and all the files above look ok, then there REALLY should be a device, especially with udev since my understanding is that it looks at /sys and creates devices based on what it finds there.

Cheers,

James

----------

## ck42

Gentree:

My last 'swap' involved swapping the jumpers on the optical drives.  Master became slave and vice-versa.

The result seems to eliminate the cable and the drives themselves.  It's as if the configuration problem is not wanting to allow for a Secondary Slave device (hdd).

What ver. of nitro would you suggest?

I'll try booting the LiveCD again and see if both drives work.  Seems like they did last time I used it but I'll double check.  If they DO both show up and work on the LiveCD then that should certainly indicate a software config issue.

c0bblers:

I've just moved over to udev and have it working as far as I can tell.  devfs mount at bootup is *NOT* set in the kernel.

In /sys/bus/ide/devices:

There is 0.0, 1.0, 1.1

0.0 -> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.0

1.0 -> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1/1.0

1.1 -> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1/1.1

Those dir's exist and contain a file name 'block' that is symlinked back to /sys/block/(hdc & hdd).

So...I *think* everything looks good there.

If I undertand udev even remotely, shouldn't I be able to make reference to mount hdd (even tho it doesn't show in /dev) using the udev syntax?  ie, mount /sys/block/hdd /mnt/dvd  or something like that?

----------

## I03rr0r

ITs a 2.6.9/8 issue i think because i upgraded to 2.6.8 from 2.6.6 my dvdrom drive was not in /dev either went back to 2.6.6 and waalla its there so ill stick with 2.6.6 till i know how to correct this issue

----------

## ck42

I03rr0r:

Now that I have my DVD burner set as Master (hdc), it's recognized.  I'm about to burn a nitro reiser4 LiveCD here in a sec.

It's more an issue with the system not seeing 'hdd'  regardless of what device hdd happens to be.  At least that's where my problem now stands.

----------

## Gentree

```
bash-3.00#uname -r

2.6.9-rc1-nitro4

```

here's the thread, ebuild link on first post...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221173&highlight=nitro4

I dont know about you but I got downloading a new kernel off pat now. 

I can put an emerge in overlay and start it , and before it has finished downloading and unpacking I've added the lines to grub, added a couple of aliases for menumake ; makedep.. and cp bzImage... 

Your LiveCD will probably be useful because it is a know entity and avoids any possible misconfig on your system

But assuming this is a kernel issue (and I'm leaning strongly in that direction now) you could just go for it and install nitro4.

Give us a link to the R4 CD you grabbed, it would be useful to have one here too.

Good luck  :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

Gentree:

Any issues with using my .config for Love with the Nitro kernel?

If I can't, it's gonna be a PITA to go thru and set everything up   :Sad: 

The livecd I grabbed is lxnay Gentoo r4 LiveCD v. 1.4.4-edge

it's running 2.6.9-rc1-mm5.

Found it on the Gentoo forums in an Italian thread   :Laughing: 

I actually needed a reiser4 enabled livecd for another problem I'm having in which I need to be able to mount my R4 partitions on the hard drive.

----------

## Gentree

Damn, I wrote a full reply and I see it did not get registered.

Basically no, it's pretty straightforward.

copy it across , run make menuconfig and it will sort itself out.

Just cast an eye over the critical sections but not much changes.

Save on the way out and rebuild the kernel.

You know the rest ....

I found the R4 Live Cd iso, burnt it to CD , have not had the chance to boot it yet. What  did it give on your system?

 :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

Staring at /dev/cdroms/{cdrom0 & cdrom1}

and 

/dev/{hcd & hdd}

----------

## Gentree

Great news!

So do I take it that you went for 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 ?

 :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

Those were with the LiveCD booted.

I'll fire up make oldconfig here shortly and try it.  Yes, I dl'd the rc1-nitro4 kernel.   :Twisted Evil: 

Good news is that another attempt at installing GRUB using the reiser4 LiveCD seems to have done the trick.  Where all the other methods of installing GRUB to my SATA drive failed, that new LiveCD succeeded!!!

Now, it looks like my cs46xx sound card is having issues again   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Now sure if it has anything to do with the recent switch to udev or not....or maybe even that I booted with the kernel option nodevfs this last time around.  This udev stuff is all new to me.

Quick question tho...I'm using hotplug and have it running at boot of course.  Am I correct in that I should NOT have it in Default?

----------

## Gentree

my hotplug is in boot and not in default.

 :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

Ok....running rc1-nitro4.

no /dev/hdd. no /dev/cdroms/cdrom1  :Confused: 

----------

## Gentree

OK there's basically no hardware pb if it works off your R4 liveCD , so boot from that and do uname -r to get the exact kernel version.

I believe there are two versions of the liveCD so lets be sure what works.

Assuming that the CD found all your other hardware and you had your SATA drive etc. , you could install that kernel and try to get  the same config.

depending on how it was build you may be able to get his exact config from /proc/config.gz after booting the CD.

If you can reproduce that, you have a known working base from which to debug your setup.

You could even use that .config to build nitro, all these kernels are pretty close now.

Can I just clarify one point? The DVD never worked since it was plugged in or since you moved from your 2.6.7 kernel?

At least you're moving forwards.  :Cool: 

.

PS you will need to copy /proc/config.gz out of /proc , which is write protected then from the new location run

```
gzip -d config.gz

cat config
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> OK there's basically no hardware pb if it works off your R4 liveCD , so boot from that and do uname -r to get the exact kernel version.
> 
> I believe there are two versions of the liveCD so lets be sure what works.
> 
> Assuming that the CD found all your other hardware and you had your SATA drive etc. , you could install that kernel and try to get  the same config.
> ...

 

PPS I just booted my 'edge' version of the liveCD and it seems to be a modified 2.9.2-r1-mm2 kernel , sadly without /proc/config.gz 

May you should compare your nitro dmesg with the extract that I posted above and equally with the dmesg from your working liveCD boot sequence.

I can post my nitro config if that would help.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

HEY! just found this while following the link on the italian page:

 *Quote:*   

> 16/09/2004 - 1.4.4-edge OUT !:
> 
> Uploaded a new version of the edge tree of Reiser4 LiveCD. It includes 2.6.9-rc1-mm5 kernel, apache webserver and distcc. 1.4.4 will be the first to become with APIC enabled. If you have problems, append acpi=noapic or apic=off (?) at boot. APIC enabled is needed on certain nForce2 configurations to avoid IRQ Disabling problems. Now, you can go to download section 

 

APIC on nForce2 , IRQ disabling : this might be the key to your pbs.

Sounds likely.

 :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

I'll supply a more complete response shortly but I can answer this one real quick for now....

```
Can I just clarify one point? The DVD never worked since it was plugged in or since you moved from your 2.6.7 kernel? 

```

The DVD drive has never worked with *MY* setup EXCEPT until I switched the Master/Slave config just the other day.  So now the situation is that my CDROM is not working.  Bottom line is that ***hdd*** doesn't work....and hdd is whatever happens to be the Slave drive at the time.

As for the 2.6.7 kernel thing....I haven't booted the 2.6.7 for weeks.  This issue has been totally based upon using love sources kernels based on 2.6.8(.1)

----------

## Gentree

OK , thanks .

I think you need to look at this nForce2 APIC issue above.

The lxnay site says the latest release 1.4.4 has the .config info I refered to but his site is bloody unusable and I can't find the link.

Don't know what version you got but you should have enough info to work on.

HTH  :Cool: 

[EDIT] Update , the mirror site now has 1.4.4-edge and stable and has the relative config.gz available directly without downloading new image. 

You may like to grab the gz related to your liveCD and compare the config to you kernel. Esp. in terms of APIC. (not to be confused with ACPI  :Confused:  )

 :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

No luck with the acpi or apic thing.  Tried it as kernel options as well as in the BIOS.

Currently building an 'edge' config'd nitro kernel.  Should be interesting to boot   :Laughing: 

[EDIT]

Getting a build error.  Something about not finding a /usr/lib/libucl.a on my system.  Any idea what config parameter would be calling for that file?

----------

## Gentree

did a search for libucl.a and fount this:

 *Quote:*   

> Looks like it happens if you configure UCL in the cryptoloop api section. 
> 
> I guess that dev-libs/ucl provides /usr/lib/libucl.a

 

 *Quote:*   

> No luck with the acpi or apic thing. Tried it as kernel options as well as in the BIOS.

 

Like I said above dont confuse the two. They are two completely independant and different things, easily confused it you scan too quick.

```
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
```

```
 A local APIC (Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller) is an  integrated interrupt controller in the CPU.
```

AHH, I just remembered something. If you have Local APIC enabled on single processor DISABLE the IO-APIC option below.

This gave me problems at one time. 

No idea exactly what but you would not guess. I had to enable APIC in order to disable the secondary option.

THIS MAY BE IT.

If not, I suggest you do some forum searches on nForce2. I have no experience with that board but I know there are extra issues to attend to and it looks like this may well be one of them.

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

I understand the difference between ACPI and APIC   :Wink:    Certainly not confusing the two here.

I'll see if I can tweak the 'edge' config to get by that libucl.a error and see what happens there.

After that, I'll check my current kernel's config to see how my APICs and LAPIC are setup.

[EDIT]

Just checked the config on the 'edge' .config.  Looks like LAPIC is enabled under APIC (both are ON - static).  Compiling now....looks like the UCL thing was correct.  It finished building.

Kernel doesn't boot.  It's having trouble find the 'root' on /dev/sda3.

I'm not sure I even want to begin troubleshooting this issue.

----------

## ck42

This is interesting:

```
udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/hdd

udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the

device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes

in the udev key format.

Only attributes within one device section may be used together in one rule,

to match the device for which the node will be created.

  looking at class device '/sys/block/hdd':

    SYSFS{dev}="22:64"

    SYSFS{range}="1"

    SYSFS{removable}="1"

    SYSFS{size}="1238736"

    SYSFS{stat}="       0        0        0        0        0        0        0        0        0        0        0"

follow the class device's "device"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1/1.1':

    BUS="ide"

    ID="1.1"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1':

    BUS=""

    ID="ide1"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0':

    BUS="pci"

    ID="0000:00:09.0"

    SYSFS{class}="0x01018a"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

    SYSFS{device}="0x0065"

    SYSFS{irq}="0"

    SYSFS{subsystem_device}="0x1c00"

    SYSFS{subsystem_vendor}="0x147b"

    SYSFS{vendor}="0x10de"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00':

    BUS=""

    ID="pci0000:00"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"
```

Supposedly, I should be able to create a rule from this info that should make my own hdd or whatever I want to call it.

Not familiar YET with creating rules.  Are you able to whip one out real quick that I could try?   :Laughing: 

[EDIT]

Ok...looks like I've got it working!!!

Added:

```
BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdc", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvdrw cdroms/cdrom%n"

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdd", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="cdrom cdroms/cdrom%n"
```

to my own udev rules file.

/dev now contains 'dvdrw' which points to another symlink 'hdc' which then points off to its final location which IS a block device (cd)....BUT cdrom points to hdd which *is* a block device.  So, there still appears to be something not similar with these two devices in the way they are being setup.

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     30 Sep 19 00:51 /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 64 Sep 25 12:21 /dev/hdd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      3 Sep 25 12:21 /dev/cdrom -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      3 Sep 25 12:21 /dev/dvdrw -> hdc
```

and /dev/cdroms:

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   6 Sep 25 12:21 cdrom -> ../hdd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root  33 Sep 19 00:51 cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd
```

I can now mount either/both optical drives using:

```
#mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd

#mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom

#mount /dev/dvdrw /mnt/dvd

#mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

I'm unsure as to whether this setup is proper or not though because of the difference in the way that hdc and hdd are setup in /dev.   :Confused: [/code]Last edited by ck42 on Sat Sep 25, 2004 5:11 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Gentree

Great to hear you got it going.

Do you have any idea what you did that was the key?

It cant just be the udev rules because to start with you did not have udev and in anycase you did not have /dev/hdd to link to. So what was the key element that got you running?

You've managed to get sata scsi ide reirser4 all playing happily on an nForce2 based system. Falicitations!

It may be helpful to anyone following the thread if you post some info on the working system. Kernel version .config etc.

I hope my multitude of posts were of some help in finding the way forwards.

Anyway, well done.  :Cool: 

----------

## ck42

Gentree, first...YES, your post were most helpful and also much appreciated.  Anytime I can get knowledgable help from someone on these forums, I'm grateful; especially when when they're willing to stick with it like you have.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Now:

As for the other stuff... I DID have udev (just converted a couple days ago, in fact).  But, before creating the rules, things obviously were not working.  As for the rules making hdd appear, I just assumed that the rule caused it.  During kernel bootup, hdd did/does appear....it just never existed in /dev for whatever mysterious reason.   :Confused: 

For anyone who cares, the system is:

Abit NF7-S v2 (BIOS is #25 Abit BIOS)

SATA Hitachi Deskstar as the only hard drive

Asus CDROM

NEC DVD 16X burner

ext3 /boot partition 

reiser4 file systems everywhere else

Using udev (with devfs still in the kernel (but not auto at bootup)

Current kernel is 2.6.9-rc1-love1

gcc 3.3.4 20040623

...and the kernel's config

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_OMNIBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Performance-monitoring counters support

#

# CONFIG_PERFCTR is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8212 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ITERAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLE266 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=y

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y
```

----------

## wpoely86

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok...looks like I've got it working!!!
> 
> Added:
> ...

 

Strange, normal this rule you do the trick:

```

# devfs-names for ide-devices (uncomment only one)

#  /dev/ide/.../{disc,cd} and /dev/{cdroms,discs}/* type names

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh %k %b %n", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2}"

```

But it's supposed to be standard in you rules file.

Strange that you have to create it manually.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks, nice to know the effort is appreciated. It was a bit of a long one but I'm tenatious!

It's a bit annoying to solve a pb like that without knowing exactly what fixed it, but a least you're up and running now.

One detail , in your config:

```
 CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set
```

I had to enable this option to allow the system to power itself off on shut-down . Before I had to hit the power button once it had done the shutdown sequence. Now I just type my "off" alias and walk away.

I may give the latest love a look now they have R4 stabalised. Nitro is very good but its not _quite_ as responcive as I remember 2.6.6-love4 being.

Regards.

 :Cool: 

----------

## cult hero

I don't know that this is entirely relevant after looking over your config, but I figured I'd make note of this on this thread anyway.

When I converted to udev two or three weeks ago neither hdc or hdd appeared. Those are my cdroms. I did a grep and could see that they were detected find in dmesg. On top of that they worked just fine in Windows. To add to my confusion an external USB 2 DVD burner worked just fine. (Like magic even!) That and they had worked just fine under devfs.

Anyway, last night I purchased Duran Duran's newest album and not being able to listen to it or rip it to ogg was pretty annoying so this morning I tried a few things. Here was the change that fixed things:

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

          <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support
```

This seems like a duh, however here is what I used to have:

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

          <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support
```

Basically, note to self: Don't compile anything in the IDE section as a module. Compiling the chipset as a module killed DMA for me some time ago and that's what gave me this idea. I had done a lsmod and found the CD-ROM module hadn't loaded. I loaded it manually, but no dice so I simply compiled it in.

Unless I'm reading your config wrong, that's not the problem but this thread seemed appropriate enough to mention this tidbit on.

----------

